# What if.. Zyzz



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

What if Aziz knew he had a heart disease and was trying to warn us the whole time by calling himself a 'sick c0nt'?

Any Aziz lovers?


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

what a cu.nt


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Another fakkin Zyzz thread? :no:

The fvcker's dead.

Who cares why as he (IMO) never achieved anything anyway.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

@Merkleman your BFF is here mate


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> what a cu.nt


Really?

Why do you care. You should be either one of two people..

1. Don't like him, but it does not affect you in anyway so you shouldn't care less.

2. Be inspired into lifting (or doing whatever it is you wanna do) and realise that you get one life, and should focus on what makes you happy not the haters or need to conform to society.

People who genuinely waste their time hating on him almost certainly have some underlying issue/problem in their life and/or just jealous.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

@Merkleman your almighty god has once again been a woken & risen from the dead in a UK-M Thread.

Edt: Inbe4 Merk get's about 50 mentions. :lol:


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Another fakkin Zyzz thread? :no:
> 
> The fvcker's dead.
> 
> Who cares why as he (IMO) never achieved anything anyway.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

remember he was a nerd sitting at home getting rejected.. he represents every nerd out there being rejected by girls, or being bullied, Aziz never tried to prove himself, he wasn't a hardc0nt he was a sickc0nt, and forever will be mired, umad?


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I faaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeennn love him!

I think they should change the name of this site to Zyzz-muscle.co.uk and we can reminisce every day about all the positivity he gave us all,in his brief young life.

The irony of my favourite saying of his 'we're gonna make it ,brah" resonates with the masses.

Will we ever see his like again?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

If you love him so much then I hope you end up just like him


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Starz said:


> @Merkleman
> 
> Edt: Inbe4 Merk get's about 50 mentions. :lol:


Bollox!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> remember he was a nerd sitting at home getting rejected.. he represents *every nerd out there being rejected by girls*, or being bullied, Aziz never tried to prove himself, he wasn't a hardc0nt he was a sickc0nt, and forever will be mired, umad?


So he represents you perfectly then.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

its all about chest Brah....

Just saying


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

u mean delaybrah


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

No,he means wonderbrah


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

@Merkleman

plz respond

Forgot to say inb5 all the haters.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

@Merkleman


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> @Merkleman


this


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gayest thread ever.

Treating young women so badly as in the posts above, if that was my daughter, the pencil neck would be getting a right hander.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> 'i liked it more when i had to put effort in. Girls throwing themselves at me, literally, has made me almost complacent with sex. If i have to drive 5 minutes, i couldnt be ****ed, because ive had girls come straight to me and leave when their done, almost like im spoiled. "
> 
> "i like the fame, i dont like getting stopped in the street when im trying to chill with my girl being hounded for photos. But if i could go back, honestly, i probably would. But its too late now, so may as well try milk it. would be stupid to just delete everything now, people will still know who i am"
> 
> ...


Well,that young rascal won't be getting up to that sort of mischief anymore.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

I think its funny. Haters are going to hate. While most guys would fall in love with these girls, this lad pulls or disregards entire or trolls them.

The kid inspired millions from such a young age.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> I think its funny. Haters are going to hate. While most guys would fall in love with these girls, this lad pulls or disregards entire or trolls them.


How old are you? I think Merk was about 18 when he joined with this obsession.

Are you a virgin? Merk was when he joined with this obsession.

From this small sample, most Zzzz lovers are 18yo virgins.

Count me out, I'd done loads of shagging by that age


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

i got 20 mate and i had more girls than your cycles, umad?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah OK.

And how many direct debits did he have?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> I think its funny. Haters are going to hate, often for very valid reasons. While most guys would fall in love with these girls, this lad pulls or disregards entire or trolls them.
> 
> The kid inspired millions from such a young age to act like complete fannies.


FYP


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

why do u care? his soul was free, he did whatever th phuck he wanted whenever he wanted..

btw he had his own clothing line, protein (of the gods),

he was a stripper and a personal trainer

he was getting almost 500+ each day from stripping, or showing to parties..

he was sponsored by simplyshredded

he was paid to get on battlecamp and make funny/trollish videos..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> brb walking through town having people come up to you saying how fùcking sick you look
> 
> brb walking through festival looking better than everybody there, all eyes on you
> 
> ...


Why don't you just live your own life instead of fantasizing about being like Zyzz? Be your own man, not constantly trying to be like someone else.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> why do u care? his soul was free, he did whatever th phuck he wanted whenever he wanted..
> 
> btw he had his own clothing line, protein (of the gods),
> 
> ...


Don't care.

Just don't like him.

Too pretty.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Why don't you just live your own life instead of fantasizing about being like Zyzz? Be your own man, not constantly trying to be like someone else.


well people who are trying to be like Aziz are just stupid, most people don't get his message.. its about being yourself and not giving a **** about other's opinions, be a doctor, a personal trainer, a sick ****, a porn start.. doesn't matter as long as you love it..

his legacy must stay alive thus all this acting and hype, its a ritual zyzzians do

when people say they love Aziz, they actually mean his lifestyle and way of thinking


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> well people who are trying to be like Aziz are just stupid, most people don't get his message.. its about being yourself and not giving a **** about other's opinions, be a doctor, a personal trainer, a sick ****, a porn start.. doesn't matter as long as you love it..
> 
> his legacy must stay alive thus all this acting and hype
> 
> when people say they love Aziz, they actually mean his lifestyle and way of thinking


Some sincere **** there,brah


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> why do u care? his soul was free, he did whatever th phuck he wanted whenever he wanted..
> 
> btw he had his own clothing line, protein (of the gods),
> 
> ...


I think I'd rather be where I am now than where he is now.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

i'd rather die being kept alive by people than die as a regual guy living a mundane predictable life


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> well people who are trying to be like Aziz are just stupid, most people don't get his message.. its about being yourself and not giving a **** about other's opinions, be a doctor, a personal trainer, a sick ****, a porn start.. doesn't matter as long as you love it..
> 
> his legacy must stay alive thus all this acting and hype, its a ritual zyzzians do
> 
> when people say they love Aziz, they actually mean his lifestyle and way of thinking


If you admire him so much and 'you don't give a fcuk about others opinions' why don't you just crack on trying to be someone else instead of defending him and caring about others opinions?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> i'd rather die being kept alive by people than die as a regual guy living a mundane predictable life


Better accept it buddy cos your gonna die a regular guy living a mundane predictable life.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

i can feel the hate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> i can feel the hate


Wouldn't say I hate him as I didn't know him, he comes across a complete fcuking tool but some of his shìt is quite funny tbh.

I just hate all the zyzz dìck riders, they pop up every now and then spouting a load of rubbish then soon disappear lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Sensitive soul, aren't you?
> 
> So what happened to "its about being yourself and not giving a **** about other's opinions"?


This is what im saying mate, these kids preach all this bollócks but don't actually follow it lol


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> i can feel the hate


Sensitive soul, aren't you?

So what happened to post no 32: "its about being yourself and not giving a **** about other's opinions"?


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

haters gonna hate


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Really?
> 
> Why do you care. You should be either one of two people..
> 
> ...


Its just that almost everyone on here knows about him but he wasnt really strong or big or anything I don't get what so inspiring about him


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

its not about being big man, its about being aesthetic and a sick****

he trained to look like a fitness trainer just like u see on fitness magazines, he never wanted to look like musclehead


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> its not about being big man, its about being aesthetic and a sick****


You belong on that American bodybuilding forum, run along brah.


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> remember he was a nerd sitting at home getting rejected.. he represents every nerd out there being rejected by girls, or being bullied, Aziz never tried to prove himself, he wasn't a hardc0nt he was a sickc0nt, and forever will be mired, umad?


****ing cock


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

its just for the lols, he was easy going with everybody most of the time


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

armor king said:


> Its just that almost everyone on here knows about him but he wasnt really strong or big or anything I don't get what so inspiring about him


He went from wow nerd to aesthetic motherfuker who lived the lifestyle he wanted, trolled all the haters and didn't listen to anyone but himself.

Rather than milk his physique and aesthetic to smash sloots, he turned them down (not all im sure but hey) and inspired a generation to improve their self and focus on what THEY want. And that if you work hard enough you can be anything.

The imagine above explains it all.

It was more about his mentality and charisma (whether you liked it or not)


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> He went from wow nerd to aesthetic motherfuker who lived the lifestyle he wanted, trolled all the haters and didn't listen to anyone but himself.
> 
> Rather than milk his physique and aesthetic to smash sloots, he turned them down (not all im sure but hey) and inspired a generation to improve their self and focus on what THEY want. And that if you work hard enough you can be anything.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound very inspiring


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> Any Aziz lovers?


No he's a ****!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I've decided I also gonna be a super hero famous-for-being-me type.

Gonna call myself "Jyzz".

Gonna do 300mcg T3 daily

Gonna do 300mcg Clen daily

Gonna do 1g tren daily

Gonna shove 3 grams coke up my nose daily. Actually, 2 in my nose and one blown up my ass by equally brainless Aussie ho's.

Gonna undereat.

Gonna have no direct debits, serious relationships or any other responsibilities to anybody or anyone.

Gonna sell sugar-laden powder to dumbasses who want to copy me.

Gonna forget that magnificent, poetic, forceful and meaningful Russian language from the country of my birth and speak AusChav instead.

Gonna disregard 3,000 years of documented civilised history from my Kurdish roots and show no regard to neighbours and women and the general community.

Gonna get out fast (ie die) whilst my followers change their mood from perennially young to permanently broke from buying all the crap that doesn't work.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Jalex said:


> motherfuker )


Sums it up really.

Not me, but there are some people I know, who would say to Zyzz "When I was in jail, I used to fvck pretty boys like you two at a time before the breakfast buzzer went off."


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Jalex said:


> He went from wow nerd to aesthetic motherfuker who lived the lifestyle he wanted, trolled all the haters and didn't listen to anyone but himself.
> 
> Rather than milk his physique and aesthetic to smash sloots, he turned them down (not all im sure but hey) and inspired a generation to improve their self and focus on what THEY want. And that if you work hard enough you can be anything.
> 
> ...


As far as I can see,the yoot of today don't need a lesson in focussing on what THEY want.

They are pretty good at that already.

Most of the ones I know are selfish little ****s who could be doing with a lesson in humility and thinking about other people.

And as for inspiring a generation.......inspiring them to take **** loads of drugs to get the body they want.

Well done that man.

They should ****ing knight him!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I think I'd rather be where I am now than where he is now.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

*WELCOME TO THE SAUNA*

*
*

*
*

*
2 men enter, 1 man leaves......*

View attachment 166149


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I've decided I also gonna be a super hero famous-for-being-me type.
> 
> Gonna call myself Jyzz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> *WELCOME TO THE SAUNA*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


ROFL


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

haters gon' hate


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Gayest thread ever.
> 
> Treating young women so badly as in the posts above, if that was my daughter, the pencil neck would be getting a right hander.


If your daughter was messaging random aesthetic dudes over the Internet asking for their D, I think he will be the least of your problems...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

zyphy said:


> haters gon' hate


Same old replies every time lol brainless zyzz sheep.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jalex said:


> Rather than milk his physique and aesthetic to smash sloots, he turned them down


Is that why he was found dead in a "sauna" in Thailand? "sauna" in Thailand would be very similar to this place I reckon:-

ChariotsCHARIOTS SAUNA » Chariots


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Jalex said:


> He went from wow nerd to aesthetic motherfuker who lived the lifestyle he wanted, trolled all the haters and didn't listen to anyone but himself.
> 
> Rather than milk his physique and aesthetic to smash sloots, he turned them down (not all im sure but hey) and inspired a generation to improve their self and focus on what THEY want. And that if you work hard enough you can be anything.
> 
> ...


He went from wow nerd to aesthetic motherfuker to a box.

well done 'brah'

The bloke was a grade A pr**k.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Same old replies every time lol brainless zyzz sheep.


Brainless? lol I've probably achieved more in the past 5 years than you will for the rest of your life brb brainless


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jalex said:


> If your daughter was messaging random aesthetic dudes over the Internet asking for their D, I think he will be the least of your problems...


As if I would worry about an 85KG pencil neck


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

armor king said:


> Doesn't sound very inspiring


Well just respect the face it inspired millions of people (regardless of you weren't) then


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> As if I would worry about an 85KG pencil neck


Pencil neck l0l yet thousands upon thousands aspire to have his physique yet hardly anyone wants one like yours

U mad?


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

yes he mad


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zyphy said:


> Pencil neck l0l yet thousands upon thousands aspire to have his physique yet hardly anyone wants one like yours
> 
> U mad?


I don't fancy getting gang-banged in a sauna in Thailand until I snuff it. If that is your aim, crack on


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

zyphy said:


> Brainless? lol I've probably achieved more in the past 5 years than you will for the rest of your life brb brainless


'Probably' being the key word there mate, you have no idea.

Brainless as in every zyzz lover comes back with the same old replies lmao don't think for themselves, it's always 'brb' or umad/haters gonna hate etc, it's like a crazy religion, most of the people who 'live the zyzz lifestyle' look like shìt yet carry on preaching bullshìt. If you wanna live that way then cushty, crack on, but no need to repeating the same old zyzz bollócks every other week lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> I don't fancy getting gang-banged in a sauna in Thailand until I snuff it. If that is your aim, crack on


You just proved what I said was true, good job


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I don't fancy getting gang-banged in a sauna in Thailand until I snuff it. If that is your aim, crack on


trying to make fun on him but he is the guy who actually achieved something, you homephobic teddybear


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah cuz, that Homophobic Teddy bear dude be mad, brah.

But he got direct debits, a mortgage, a daughter and he's in a proper relationship.

With a woman. Not a google image.

Your hero/god couldn't do any of those things.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> 'Probably' being the key word there mate, you have no idea.
> 
> Brainless as in every zyzz lover comes back with the same old replies lmao don't think for themselves, it's always 'brb' or umad/haters gonna hate etc, it's like a crazy religion, most of the people who 'live the zyzz lifestyle' look like shìt yet carry on preaching bullshìt. If you wanna live that way then cushty, crack on, but no need to repeating the same old zyzz bollócks every other week lol


Zyzz lover? Lmfao I used to hate the ****

Keep Hatin' brah brb too busy preppin' for interviews with every 'big four' firm


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

zyphy said:


> Zyzz lover? Lmfao I used to hate the ****
> 
> Keep Hatin' brah brb too busy preppin' for interviews with every 'big four' firm


'Used to' hate the cnut, now you don't, therefore...zyzz lover, simple as that mate I don't mean it offensively, if that's what your into fair play.

Lol and Exactly as I said above, same old replies. Ok you have fun lmao


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zyphy said:


> You just proved what I said was true, good job


If that is what you are in to, good luck with the one way ticket to Thailand


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

C.Hill said:


> 'Probably' being the key word there mate, you have no idea.
> 
> Brainless as in every zyzz lover comes back with the same old replies lmao don't think for themselves, it's always 'brb' or umad/haters gonna hate etc, it's like a crazy religion, most of the people who 'live the zyzz lifestyle' look like shìt yet carry on preaching bullshìt. If you wanna live that way then cushty, crack on, but no need to repeating the same old zyzz bollócks every other week lol


Jay Skywalker, Nymz, Chestbrah,

Absthetics, Jeff Seid, Furious Pete inspired by Zyzz and there are many more.. but hey, you don't really care to look or spend more time researching. you're the regular hater

I will explain it to you with a Zyzz quote

"because sticking up for yourself makes you look mad...laughing at their face and saying u mad is a million times more effective"

there is still hope for you my son, join zyzzism and all your hate will be forgotten


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> trying to make fun on him but he is the guy who actually achieved something, you homephobic teddybear


I have a 7yo daughter and a 4yo boy - achievements which go above and beyond anything Zzzz will ever achieve.

Now go trolling elsewhere.


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't get why people would idolise him so much. I have no issue with him but it's like kids who have a favourite football player and they pretend there him when they play,your meant to grow out of it. I don't idolise anyone but I respect people with genuine achievements but the way people defend him, it's like your personally hurting them


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> I don't fancy getting gang-banged in a sauna in Thailand until I snuff it. If that is your aim, crack on





C.Hill said:


> 'Used to' hate the cnut, now you don't, therefore...zyzz lover, simple as that mate I don't mean it offensively, if that's what your into fair play.
> 
> Lol and Exactly as I said above, same old replies. Ok you have fun lmao


By your definition if I'm a lover then your a hater or nah?

You sound like a broken record player that's on repeat brah


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

What if.....now your have a red bar bra 

Let the man RIP FFS


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> If that is what you are in to, good luck with the one way ticket to Thailand


Into what? I was comparing physiques not lifestyles, besides he has inspired quite a few to lift, many more than you will for the rest of your life


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Let the man RIP FFS


thats what you say to Jesus?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

zyphy said:


> You sound like a broken record player that's on repeat brah


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> thats what you say to Jesus?


the guy who makes my burritos?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> thats what you say to Jesus?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I think the guy clearly had a great physique, he obviously worked hard, I find his posts and replies to girls amusing and he inspired thousands of guys to get in the gym and better themselves. So from that perspective he was a force for good, where I think he was a c0ck was his stupid usage (ultimately drove him to death) and how his many followers believe him to have had a physique that no one ever could get near when in actuality his physique was average and very achievable by most.

So kind of a love hate for me ..though my hate is more pointed towards the idiots that followed him blindly believing him to be a god.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

Delhi said:


> I think the guy clearly had a great physique, he obviously worked hard, I find his posts and replies to girls amusing and he inspired thousands of guys to get in the gym and better themselves. So from that perspective he was a force for good, where I think he was a c0ck was his stupid usage (ultimately drove him to death) and how his many followers believe him to have had a physique that no one ever could get near when in actuality his physique was average and very achievable by most.
> 
> So kind of a love hate for me ..though my hate is more pointed towards the idiots that followed him blindly believing him to be a god.


people who praise him as being a god clearly joke about it (most of them), they don't take themselves too seriously and are obviously taking the pi ss out of it.

is funny how people take everything so seriously


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Zyzz was the fvcking man. Love that guy.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> people who praise him as being a god clearly joke about it (most of them), they don't take themselves too seriously and are obviously taking the pi ss out of it.
> 
> is funny how people take everything so seriously


No there are definitely some who believe he had an unearthly physique mate. I have had plenty debates on here about it. As I said it's these little idiots I can't stand, the guy himself was just trying to be "somebody" something we a want to a certain degree.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> 'i liked it more when i had to put effort in. Girls throwing themselves at me, literally, has made me almost complacent with sex. If i have to drive 5 minutes, i couldnt be ****ed, because ive had girls come straight to me and leave when their done, almost like im spoiled. "
> 
> "i like the fame, i dont like getting stopped in the street when im trying to chill with my girl being hounded for photos. But if i could go back, honestly, i probably would. But its too late now, so may as well try milk it. would be stupid to just delete everything now, people will still know who i am"
> 
> ...


See? Even he thought his followers and wannabes are dickheads :lol:


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

Come gather around tribesman of uk-muscle. I come here to preach the word of Zyzzlam.

There was the prophet Zyzz whom lived in a blissful existance of girls, lifting and caring not far the greater world.

He preached of a utopia, a heaven like existance where there was no spaghetti, girls came and went like the seaons. There were never curls to be seen in the holy squat racks. Oats rained from the sky, he preached that we may all make it.

But Zyzz did not listen to his body, he became corrupted by his sinful gains, the girls and the curlbros whispered the most evil of all temptations in his ears. His time had come and the sauna of righteousness took him from us.

To this day us Zyzzlims wear necklaces bearing our savior dying in a sauna. The great prophet Zyzz died for our gains, Never forget his sacrifice and beware of his final warnings of an Anti-Zyzz, a creature of such evil gains that he could lead the inhabitants of uk-muscle to the fiery hell of DYEL. Beware the mark of the Seid.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 166161


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

gents, we are just fueling this conversation, I suggest to ignore all zyyzzz threads, it's wrong.. I've seen his vids, and he was acting like a complete arrogant c0ck, swearing and showing of, no respect for him, let him RIP and ignore his benders followers


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

sauliuhas said:


> gents, we are just fueling this conversation, I suggest to ignore all zyyzzz threads, it's wrong.. I've seen his vids, and he was acting like a complete arrogant c0ck, swearing and showing of, no respect for him, let him RIP and ignore his benders followers


can u link it?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

this for example..


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

sauliuhas said:


> this for example..


Is just him trolling and having a laugh with his friends. The video itself is a trollish video.

All I see is him having fun and living life, dunno where you see the cocky attitude. 15:15 awesome part. He wasn't cocky at all I promise you.




























There are many more, where people say that met him IRL and didn't expect him to be so humble. He was just making people believe that he was a douchebag because he didn't care (many people self sabotage or are afraid to put themselves out there because of what others would think of them, *put it like this.. how many people on this forum are willing to show their faces? most of them are scared of what other would think if they five out that they use steriods*) But he wasn't and as you start read more of his answers/quotes you will understand. People who think he was an asshole just don't take the time to research. Or just can't get it..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> Is just him trolling and having a laugh with his friends. The video itself is a trollish video.
> 
> All I see is him having fun and living life, dunno where you see the cocky attitude. 15:15 awesome part. He wasn't cocky at all I promise you.
> 
> ...


Sorry, who is this bloke btw?


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

modders gonna mode


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Well just respect the face it inspired millions of people (regardless of you weren't) then


Millions of people? I thought it would have been about 30 people


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

300.000+ on his facebook fan page, although he is dead

8 milions just on one video, not mentioning 100.000 of views on the other 1000+ videos of him, so yeah he inspired many people.

but you guys will keep finding things to point out at

if people would come across his videos randomly he would barely have 50.000 views, but actually people searched for his name


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Seriously what point are you trying to prove? What do you want people to say?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

All these views on his Yt vids pffft, merkleman can notch up 100k views a night easily on each zzzz vid when he feels like having a fap


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

C.Hill said:


> Seriously what point are you trying to prove? What do you want people to say?


im not trying to prove anything, im just show you that you are wrong and just a hater, regardless if you understand or not.. lol

if you would care less, you wouldn't post anymore mate 

u're inb4 hating


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> im not trying to prove anything, im just show you that you are wrong and just a hater, regardless if you understand or not.. lol
> 
> if you would care less, you wouldn't post anymore mate
> 
> u're inb4 hating


So because someone has a different opinion they are a dis-liker?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> 300.000+ on his facebook fan page, although he is dead
> 
> 8 milions just on one video, not mentioning 100.000 of views on the other 1000+ videos of him, so yeah he inspired many people.
> 
> ...


He bought the likes and views brah.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Some hard trolling and biters biting in here tonight.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> As if I would worry about an 85KG pencil neck


That's not what I meant.

Don't take it the wrong way, but a daughter messaging some random dude on the Internet basically begging to be used a piece of meat for his c0ck is a massive sloot.

You wouldn't care if your daughter was a massive sloot (normally indicative of daddy issues and/or a tainted upbringing)?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

zyphy said:


> Pencil neck l0l yet thousands upon thousands aspire to have his physique yet hardly anyone wants one like yours
> 
> U mad?


Strong this.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

What kind of even fvcking name is Nolvadexbrah


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

The guy looks and acts like a total bellend, anyone who aspires to be like that needs to re-assess their life!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

So he inspired 1000s of guys to work out, but he also inspired 1000s to act like complete d1cks and treat women like crap, so hardly a force for good.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Glad the cun is dead frankly, just like Jade Goody


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> remember he was a nerd sitting at home getting rejected.. he represents every nerd out there being rejected by girls, or being bullied, Aziz never tried to prove himself, he wasn't a hardc0nt he was a sickc0nt, and forever will be mired, umad?


Cba read the whole thread but this "trolling"

1. Isnt trolling its just calling people fat slags

2. Apart from the girl saying she hates him then straight away agreeing to go out

Be it zyzz or anything its just fcking retarded

"Hey"

"Hey"

"How are you"

"YOUR FAT AND UGLY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH"

Its as bad as the whole your mum thing


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Varg said:


> So he inspired 1000s of guys to work out, but he also inspired 1000s to act like complete d1cks and treat women like crap, so hardly a force for good.


More to the point he probably inspired 1000s to just jump on gear with little to no knowledge


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Bet he did GAY4PAY


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

zyzzians will rule the world with aesthetics and unnessasary muzza


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> zyzzians will rule the world with aesthetics and unnessasary muzza


You are not going to last long here.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> zyzzians will rule the world with aesthetics and *unnessasary muzza*


Whata in the world of fcuk does that actually mean?????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Whata in the world of fcuk does that actually mean?????


That's why you shouldn't talk with ya mouth full

Of c0ck


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> That's why you shouldn't talk with ya mouth full
> 
> Of c0ck


Yup still clueless lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yup still clueless lol!


Doubt it's worth knowing tbh mate.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Doubt it's worth knowing tbh mate.


Would I need a wooly coat and be able to "baa" to understand?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Would I need a wooly coat and be able to "baa" to understand?


Yeah. Talking about lifting weights but not actually lifting any would probably help too.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah. Talking about lifting weights but not actually lifting any would probably help too.


Right I'm on it I'll start a log too baa....... Sorry brah


----------



## malray (Jan 8, 2013)

This is great!!!! I had never heard of Zyzz before this thread and after a bit of research I don't see what all the fuss is about. You say he was a nerd who turned his life and body around so does that mean all you Zyzz admirers look up to all the other bodybuilders that have done the same and achieved fame and stardom. In my opinion I don't think he should be hated so much but its a shame he didn't have anyone in his corner to guide him on his clear drug addiction.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

malray said:


> This is great!!!! I had never heard of Zyzz before this thread and after a bit of research I don't see what all the fuss is about. You say he was a nerd who turned his life and body around so does that mean all you Zyzz admirers look up to all the other bodybuilders that have done the same and achieved fame and stardom. In my opinion I don't think he should be hated so much but its a shame he didn't have anyone in his corner to guide him on his clear drug addiction.


u wot m8?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Really?
> 
> Why do you care. You should be either one of two people..
> 
> ...


This


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> remember he was a nerd sitting at home getting rejected.. he represents every nerd out there being rejected by girls, or being bullied, Aziz never tried to prove himself, he wasn't a hardc0nt he was a sickc0nt, and forever will be mired, umad?


Never been a Zyzz lover or hater, but some of those are brilliant. Love how he turned the tables on them, showing how fickle they are.

It's hard to deny that the guy is/was a hero for the nerds out there getting rejected. Fair play to him.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Jalex said:


> People who genuinely waste their time hating on him almost certainly have some underlying issue/problem in their life and/or just jealous.


It's not so much that people hate him but rather they look down on his silly behaviour. It's unfortunate that he's become a sort of role model for young men when, as has been said, he has no real achievements other than taking enough tren to stop his heart.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

My mate always wanted to be a sick cvnt just like Zyzz. He's got AIDS now, he's over the bloody moon.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Yeah cuz, that Homophobic Teddy bear dude be mad, brah.
> 
> But he got direct debits, a mortgage, a daughter and he's in a proper relationship.
> 
> ...


You make a lot of sense generally, but I'm confused about your use of direct debits as a tool for measuring a person's value. Would you care to explain?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh, it just means that you commit to something, then stick to it. Something that's bigger than you.

Like prioritising car insurance or rent or groceries or kids' upbringing - those things that turn you from a boy into a respected alpha provider.

There's a bunch of small boys who think Jyzz was alpha. Well, he wasn't. This circus clown set no example to young uns apart from to be selfish and short sighted and to dice with death.

That facebook chick-reverse-pulling stunt is just that - formulaic pick up artist protocol. Can be found in any book. Not saying it doesn't work, just saying "so what?" if he's that good, why did he snuff it in a Thai whorehouse then? Prolly cos his dick didn't work due to all that coke, thus precluding him from a real relationship with a high-quality woman.

I don't have a hero (I am my own hero) but if I did, I would pick one that can handle his social, familial and leadership duties first, as opposed to looking for his own selfish short-term gain where looks are prioritised above all else. That kid had it coming - he pretty much committed suicide by choice from his worship at the altar of mini-celebrityism.

Nuff said.

I'm not posting anymore in this thread, nor reading it anymore as I've made my stance clear.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The only thing I find a bit creepy about all the Zyzz lovers are the screenshots they keep posting up of the stuff he's posted on the internet, it's all a bit stalkerish.

It's not like he's some kind of modern day prophet or anything. :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Has everyone missed the obvious that Zyzz was gay , hence is constant rebuttal of women.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought he was funny....it should have been Jeff Sied or the Harrison twins that died...not Zyzz


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> Has everyone missed the obvious that Zyzz was gay , hence is constant rebuttal of women.


Fair point.

Exactly the sort of physique that would get him a boat load of cock at a gay club too. :lol:


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

And for those who still think Zyzz was just a drug addict.

''We always lol about people who think we are constantly partying and on drugs in real life. Large-scale festivals occur only every 2-3 months or so, and it is on these occasions that we do have our fun, or take drugs. For the rest of the time, I'm training and eating like a machine, having early nights and bbqs on weekends at mates houses to get all our proteinz in, rather than going out binge drinking like every other phaggot and getting absolutely wasted for the hell of it.

So whats better? taking something to go all out at an event a couple of times a year, whilst not drinking at all, or binge drinking every single week? I believe my lifestyle is much healthier. The only reason why so many people start an argument is due to their lack of knowledge and ignorance, society has uniformly conditioned them to believe that drugs are harmful in all circumstances and will ruin lives, and through their sheltered and socially oblivious upbringing, they are but puppets to their parents beliefs. What they fail to realise is that alcohol in itself is a strong drug, and the only reason they believe it is safe is due to its legality as opposed to other drugs. What they fail to realise is that there are large number of drugs are actually a hell of a lot safer than constant binge drinking.

If this was a world where E was legal and alcohol was a banned substance, im sure their opinions would be reversed. I never take offense to any remarks about my lifestyle, because im not partying and drug ****ed like many of you seem to think i am, my life revolves around training, university, and work, and then having the time of our lives at big events.'' - Zyzz

You better mire this post, because it is one of the very few srs Zyzz posts, cherish it while you can....back to trolling it is.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Shut up you stupid cnut


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

View attachment 166250


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> View attachment 166250


Any chance of some pics of you mate? I want to see what the zyzz training manual for greatness has produced.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> View attachment 166250


Yeah cmon nolvadexbra if you don't give a fcuk what people think let's see some pics of your shredded abs that all the girls are mirin


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

im 18 and lifted for 2 years m8, at your age I will probably have a physique that your beta genetics can only dream of attaning, umad?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> im 18 and lifted for 2 years m8, at your age I will probably have a physique that your beta genetics can only dream of attaning, umad?


We are all a work in progress. Zyzz was pretty hench at 18 wasnt he??? Come on show us what can be achieved by living the zyzz life...

If it makes you feel better I can send you some pics of 18 year olds that look better than zyzz.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> im 18 and lifted for 2 years m8, at your age I will probably have a physique that your beta genetics can only dream of attaning, umad?


Hahaha your all mouth little boy. Talking shìt you can't back up. Love the Internet.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

is not only the physique m8


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> is not only the physique m8


C'mon Mr shredded bra, you've given it all the beans to everyone how your living a'sick shredded' lifestyle...let's see it??

And bollócks, jizz wouldn't have been famous if it wasn't for his body so don't start bringing his 'mentality' or whatever else into it lmao


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

lol, look at chu getting so ****ed off demanding me to show you pictures of myself

i don't get to prove myself to beta people



Merkleman said:


> Do you get many bishes?


i lost tracking the number


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> lol, look at chu getting so ****ed off demanding me to show you pictures of myself
> 
> i don't get to prove myself to beta people


The only thing you're proving so far is that you're a complete bellend


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> lol, look at chu getting so ****ed off demanding me to show you pictures of myself
> 
> i don't get to prove myself to beta people
> 
> i lost tracking the number


I'm good at maths and will help you out. Zero.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

hahaa u adults must have no fun in life if you're wasting time here with me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> lol, look at chu getting so ****ed off demanding me to show you pictures of myself
> 
> i don't get to prove myself to beta people
> 
> i lost tracking the number


Yeah come on flower, you've made a lot of noise put your money where your mouth is!


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

i dont eat paper


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> i dont eat paper


That's a shame might give you dem gainz brahstrap.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

at least I don't get mad and report you over some discussion thread, you guys must be so mad


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

zyzz gave hope to teenagers everywhere . showed them that with enough steroids , fake tan , whitened teeth and hair gel they can get girls . he created a big metrosexual/**** gym movement.


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

mad people everywhere


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

It's not fair to have a Zyzz thread when his biggest fan @saxondale isn't here to defend him.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> i least don't get mad and report you over some discussion thread, you guys must be so mad


I get the impression your thinking to highly of yourself brahstrap. If someone's reported you it's because you've directly offended them, not because of a trolling thread.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> i least don't get mad and report you over some discussion thread, you guys must be so mad


No ones mad, just a bit weird and annoying that this forum has ended up with a young pleb like you spouting complete shìt with nothing to back it up lol you are the beta one my friend and you know it, which is why you remain anonymous whilst you talk rubbish.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Where has @saxondale gone? He was a bit short and sometimes annoying. But he was amusing to add some balance to the forum.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> mad people everywhere


That's not a reporting brahstrap, that's a negging cos your acting a tool!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

sammym said:


> Where has @saxondale gone? He was a bit short and sometimes annoying. But he was amusing to add some balance to the forum.


He got banned. pinky drove him to breaking point, think it's only temp though


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

never had a direct attempt on insulting you, i don't usually do that, C.Hill i wouldn't dare to show my skinny fragile body, yes i'm beta you're alpha


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

It's more worrying that we have a group of fully grown men getting their knickers in a twist over an 18 year old guy idolising some Internet personality.

We've all done silly things when we're 18 and most of us have probably looked up to people that aren't the best role models. Why that warrants people like megatron to get so angry they neg him with "die of aids" beggars belief. Really have to wonder who has the issues here.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

IC1 said:


> It's more worrying that we have a group of fully grown men getting their knickers in a twist over an 18 year old guy idolising some Internet personality.
> 
> We've all done silly things when we're 18 and most of us have probably looked up to people that aren't the best role models. Why that warrants people like megatron to get so angry they neg him with "die of aids" beggars belief. Really have to wonder who has the issues here.


He's not even serious mate, he's some bellend on a wind up


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Shredded brah


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IC1 said:


> It's more worrying that we have a group of fully grown men getting their knickers in a twist over an 18 year old guy idolising some Internet personality.
> 
> We've all done silly things when we're 18 and most of us have probably looked up to people that aren't the best role models. Why that warrants people like megatron to get so angry they neg him with "die of aids" beggars belief. Really have to wonder who has the issues here.


He's doing a good job then. I'll wind them all up and play them off against each other. Doubt it's an 18yr old lad more likely someone a lot older with enoug nouse to play this one out!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> never had a direct attempt on insulting you, i don't usually do that, C.Hill i wouldn't dare to show my skinny fragile body, yes i'm beta you're alpha


Good boy. Now get off the keyboard, eat some steak and go and deadlift. There's hope for you yet.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

IC1 said:


> It's more worrying that we have a group of fully grown men getting their knickers in a twist over an 18 year old guy idolising some Internet personality.
> 
> We've all done silly things when we're 18 and most of us have probably looked up to people that aren't the best role models. Why that warrants people like megatron to get so angry they neg him with "die of aids" beggars belief. Really have to wonder who has the issues here.


megatron is a sick cvnt trolling this beta

u mad?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Varg said:


> megatron os a sick cvnt trolling this beta
> 
> u mad?


----------



## Nolvadexbrah (Feb 13, 2015)

Varg said:


> megatron is a sick cvnt trolling this beta
> 
> u mad?


u need to review the definition of trolling



C.Hill said:


> Good boy. Now get off the keyboard, eat some steak and go and deadlift. There's hope for you yet.


im glad u're happy now, your omega ego needed that


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nolvadexbrah said:


> u need to review the definition of trolling
> 
> im glad u're happy now, your omega ego needed that


Thanks for the reps, what were they for? I'm not into games fella!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I neither love nor hate Zyzz, but every single time one of these threads is made, I fail to understand the people who hate zyzz so much, click on the thread?! It's clearly going to be about Zyzz!


----------

